# Why are we fairweather friends?



## gordon 2 (Oct 19, 2012)

When one candidate in the presidential debates was said to win one and went up in the polls, this place was pretty much silent. 

Now that that candidate's fortune in the last debade and in the polls have turned...this place comes alive....like a bee hive. 

Am I hunting windmills here? Or is there something to this.... We need more religion when our team is not in the running? What? We need more fervant demonstrations of devotion to try to get our favors  in?

I'm banking on the spiritual in my questions here,....this does not belong in another forum. 

I'm banking on answers in a spiritual vein. Why are we fairweather( or should I say bad weather) friends?


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 19, 2012)

Fear, perhaps?


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 19, 2012)

When I enjoy a good doctrinal discussion with whoever 
shows up here, I really don't have to regard that person's
 political persuasion at all. I fact (IMO) it's a moot point.

Now should I be found over in the political debate area and 
waxing conservative, again, I won't let it hinder me from 
considering another as my brother sans PC hysteria.

In fact, lately I've gone away from political dogfighting. 
I'm sure one has absolute convictions (as I) and has their 
mind made up one way, and another that.

Gordon, you had asked me once to go head to head on one 
of the debates, and I declined, since it seemed your 
introduction to such had you stand at odds with me 
politically.  Nevertheless, you are my brother in the faith and 
I saw no reason to espouse such a torrid dialouge.  

Make sence?

I'm not sure if this addresses all your concern, but for 
want of this country staying on track I know of no other 
ministry than prayer. 

Selah


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Torrid? I was expecting tearful? 

Fear perhaps....then.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 1, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> Torrid? I was expecting tearful?
> 
> Fear perhaps....then.


 
My bad.... 

bad choice of words.

I just didn't want to stir the political pot over here.
God's enemies might use the exchange as a means to 
blasphemy.  (IMO only)


----------



## gordon 2 (Nov 1, 2012)

You know brother, what it's like picking at a sore tooth? You always find a way to pick at it--even when you know you shouldn't. 

This tread is kind of like a sore tooth. I'm gona cap it with this and let it rest.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 1, 2012)

Good ole Hazel Dickens. One of my favorite songs is her singing "West Virginia, my Home".


----------



## Obediah01 (Apr 21, 2014)

gordon 2 said:


> .... We need more religion when our team is not in the running? ....


I do not think we need religion at all- religion is a real turn off to the lost, it was for me until realized He is not looking for us to be come religious. Instead He wants us to "keep His way" which is *to do* [His] judgments, justice and equity which we are told in Proverbs 1:3 are the instructions for life. If we who claim Him were not so religious but scripturally practical in our walk we would be far more relevant in our witness. 

Pro 21:15  It is joy to the just *to do* judgment: ... . 


Genesis 18:19 ... and they shall keep the way of the LORD, *to do* justice and judgment; ... .

Isa 56:1  Thus saith the LORD, *Keep* ye judgment, and do justice: for my salvation is near to come, and my righteousness to be revealed. 
Isa 56:2  Blessed is the man that *doeth* this, and the son of man that layeth hold on it;

There is no "religion" in His will for us, none!

Psa 37:28  For the LORD loveth *judgment*, and forsaketh not his saints;


----------

